# What would you buy...



## Homebrewer (Jun 28, 2013)

if you were going to buy 1 budget all-purpose trailer for a crew, used to haul mowing equipment AND do trashouts (knowing you were going to do way more mowing), what would you get?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

16' and 6' with 3,500 lb tandem axles and electric brakes with two foot sides.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

what he said. my first trialer was a 16x7 tandem axle.

It'll do the job.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> 16' and 6' with 3,500 lb tandem axles and electric brakes with two foot sides.


If you are near Central Florida I know where one is for sale for a good price.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## AW27 (May 5, 2013)

16 ft tandem dual axle trailer with e-brakes and drop down gate in the rear that can also be used as the ramp to bring equipment on.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Joe Lunchbox special. Good entry level trailer for mowers, debris, etc. Beat the heck out of them and they still hold value.


----------

